# Perspective/thoughts



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

HELP!! WIFE ISSUES

Hi, my wife and I have been married for 13yrs now. The road has been rocky but we still maintaining. Last week we had an argument regarding something as simple as a flyer ...but her emotions were triggered as not being heard. The next day she told me she had a dream about her ex....as well as receiving emails from two guys in which she has been envolved with on and off for the last 11yrs. She said that she would revert to them when times are bad with us. One of which she has taken trips with and I found pictures of them together even one that showed her laying beside him as he slept... But it looked as if the pic was being taken without his knowledge ....he had no shirt on and a didn't see a shirt on her either but the pic stopped at the edge of her collar bone. I'm thinking she was topless. Anyhow, being that these two guys have been around so long... The next day after she told me I asked her to forward the emails to me so I can address the two and tell them to back off and whatever was in the past is in the past and that my wife don't appreciate them contacting her. At first she said ok, later that day I asked about the emails and she said she was bothered that I wanted to contact them and that's would make myself look stupid by addressing them. Then she proceeded to say that why would she treat one of them---the one she took trips with bad when he was there for her. I told her that her loyalty was with the other guys because any wife that is truly about her husband wouldn't resist his request to stand up for his family. She proceed to make it about us and the marriage to get me off topic. Still today she has not have me the emails and walks around as if everything is ok when she knows I'm bothered. I'm started to think she's had sex with the one guy she's showing loyalty too and some interaction with the other as well. She's denied doing anything with either of course but why would these guys keep coming back.... In this case one of the came back after the span of 5 yrs and the other about 2 or less since last time speaking or seeing. At least what I think....don't know if she's continued to talk to them....but she said she hasn't. Keep in mind she told me that they contacted her and that she thinks she's progressing by telling me. But she won't let me talk to them. Am I over reacting.... Do you think she's cheated .....why would she show loyalty to them and make me be the one suffer. We have three kids and both over 30. Someone please share your thoughts. Thx


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Fitdad, I am not sure if I understand this correctly.

Your wife and you have problems. Not sure what these are but whatever.

As a result she turns to two other guys for "support" ?!?!?!

This in itself is bad and inappropriate to say the least and would have caused many a man to kick his wife out.

On top of this you have a picture with her "laying down" beside one of these [email protected] who is topless and sleeping and she is possibly topless too. For this it would be game, set and match over for me.

And as if that wasn't enough, she won't let you contact them or tell them to fvck off because she says she is loyal to topless boy and also she "fears you will look bad"?!?!? That is what, my friend, they call the final nail in the proverbial coffin.

You don't have a marriage - that much is clear. Moreover, you need to get your [email protected] back - she seems to have those too!

Why are you staying with her ? There must be more of a background to this.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

And in answer to one of your questions, the probability is very high that she fvcked topless guy and possibly the other guy too. And these are the ones you appear to know about!


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> And in answer to one of your questions, the probability is very high that she fvcked topless guy and possibly the other guy too. And these are the ones you appear to know about!


Thanks for the feedback... Nothing more to the picture other than her saying that I treat her bad...the problem is that I'm not understanding her meaning of "bad" ....I think I'm a pretty darn good husband. I have no proof she slept with dudes..she complains about not being happy and not having the perfect marriage she's dreamed about and used it as a reason to be on the search for the perfect guy....don't know why I haven't left....


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Most men would allow their wives to have as many man friends as they want. Right after they divorce their sorry a$$. This isn't rocket science, @Fitdad.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitdad said:


> Thanks for the feedback... Nothing more to the picture other than her saying that I treat her bad...the problem is that I'm not understanding her meaning of "bad" ....I think I'm a pretty darn good husband. I have no proof she slept with dudes..she complains about not being happy and not having the perfect marriage she's dreamed about and used it as a reason to be on the search for the perfect guy....don't know why I haven't left....


So here's the deal. 

Your wife has been screwing at least two other dudes on the side for years. And uses whatever things she happens to get mad about at you as an excuse for getting off with them. So it's your fault. 

She's now bored doing just that as a way to feel more powerful than you, so she's rubbing it in your face to control you. 

And your response is to sweep it all under the rug and try to be a better man. 

When you know what you need to do is talk to a lawyer and divorce her, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

You are sharing your W sir and it is happening in front of you.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would say she's had a PA with at least two of the. I would be out of this marriage if it were me. I can't believe you're allowing this to go on.


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeswecan said:


> You are sharing your W sir and it is happening in front of you.


It's not in my face...I have no proof... I just can't imagine taking a trip with a women I have feeling for know she has feelings as well and it not be any advancements... Something had to have went down when she lied about a trip and ended up meeting this guy for an overnighter


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Fitdad said:


> It's not in my face...I have no proof... I just can't imagine taking a trip with a women I have feeling for know she has feelings as well and it not be any advancements... Something had to have went down when she lied about a trip and ended up meeting this guy for an overnighter


Sir,you stated your W ended up meeting this guy for an overnighter. If that is not sharing your W then I don't know what is.


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Fitdad said:


> It's not in my face...I have no proof... I just can't imagine taking a trip with a women I have feeling for know she has feelings as well and it not be any advancements... Something had to have went down when she lied about a trip and ended up meeting this guy for an overnighter


Just because you're in denial doesn't mean it didn't happen..and she has essentially shared it with you all the way through....


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitdad said:


> It's not in my face...I have no proof... I just can't imagine taking a trip with a women I have feeling for know she has feelings as well and it not be any advancements... Something had to have went down when she lied about a trip and ended up meeting this guy for an overnighter


No proof?

When you've seen a picture of your wife in bed with one of them?

What do you think they were doing on these trips together?

She ****ed them both. While married to you. Repeatedly. In all kinds of ways. There may have been others. Many others. 

What's going on in your head not to see this?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll never understand how long it takes for some men to grab control of their own lives. 

@Fitdad, You stated your wife has had other men in her life for more than a decade. She's even said she gets from them what she doesn't get from you. That's sharing your wife with other men. No matter what type of husband you are, your wife is tilting the game with them. You can't win with these rules. 

Is this really a marriage you want to be in? Do you want better? Tell us what it is that you want?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Get yourself a full battery of tests for STDs. If you have kids, get a paternity test on them just to be sure.

Then talk to a divorce attorney to find out what your rights and obligations are.

Your wife has violated her marriage vows to one extent or another. I'd bet a large amount of money she has had sex with those two men and probably others, but if I'm wrong on that she has definitely let her emotional attachments leave the marriage and go to other men. Though there is little for me to go on based on what you've written, I deduce that your wife likes to party with other men and that she knows how to manipulate you into not investigating deeper.

Why do you need proof? Would DNA in your wife's underwear be proof positive? Would a porno of her with one of the guys be proof? All you need is for her behavior to exceed your comfort zone. Your comfort zone doesn't even have to be "reasonable", it is what it is. But in this case your comfort zone is far more tolerant than mine would be! You don't need CSI crime lab level proof to come to the conclusion that she is doing something you don't like. All you need is to know you don't like it. And obviously you don't like it.

So now you can set boundaries around her behavior. But you need to set consequences which are real and which you will enforce. I really think you need to consult with a qualified counselor or therapist on getting yourself together for this. Not that you're crazy, just that you need a real live person to talk to and who can look at the situation objectively. Someone with experience in dealing with these kinds of things. Your job (or your wife's job) should provide something called Employee Assistance Program, or EAP, which is free counseling. It is 100% confidential. Nobody will know you've been, not your wife, not the employer. The records are strictly protected by federal and state laws.

In my opinion you should say nothing to your wife about any of your suspicions until you talk to a counselor. Assuming your wife has an emotional or sexual connection with other men, she will hide what she is doing (go "underground") when she thinks you are getting close to discovering the truth. So it is better to keep quiet until you're ready to confront her. I think you need to talk to an experienced counselor before you'll be ready.


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

Read all the comments...and I appreciate the straight forwardness...we've been to counseling regarding our marital issues...since moved on....but every time something doesn't go the way she wants it...she starts to complain about how unhappy she is in the relationship...it could be as simple as an issue with a family member...she dumps it all on the relationship...and tries to play victim...I end up having to comfort her. In this particular situation...the two dudes from the past contacted her on the same day. She told me about it because she felt like it was a sign...for her that she needs to move on...being that she's admitted to once love one of them...I asked her being that we've rebuilt ...I'm going to email them both and tell them to beat it. My problem is that she refuses to give me the power base of letting them see she forwarded the emails...and I'm trying to figure out why. To me that shows that her loyalty is with them..


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, your wife has been cheating on you for 11 years, refuses to stop, and you don't know what to do about it??

Methinks there is a bridge in this story....


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Fitdad said:


> I'm going to email them both and tell them to beat it. My problem is that *she refuses to give me the power* base of letting them see she forwarded the emails...and I'm trying to figure out why. To me that shows that her loyalty is with them..


It was you who gave the power away. You don't need her to give it back. You just have to take it back. There are ways to find those men out. Just do it. 

Again, what do you want to do?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitdad said:


> Read all the comments...and I appreciate the straight forwardness...we've been to counseling regarding our marital issues...since moved on....but every time something doesn't go the way she wants it...she starts to complain about how unhappy she is in the relationship...it could be as simple as an issue with a family member...she dumps it all on the relationship...and tries to play victim...I end up having to comfort her. In this particular situation...the two dudes from the past contacted her on the same day. She told me about it because she felt like it was a sign...for her that she needs to move on...being that she's admitted to once love one of them...I asked her being that we've rebuilt ...I'm going to email them both and tell them to beat it. My problem is that she refuses to give me the power base of letting them see she forwarded the emails...and I'm trying to figure out why. To me that shows that her loyalty is with them..


Here's the thing. 

It's not about the other men. It's about power. 

She has it all. She will use every available means to keep it. In this case, I actually don't advise marriage counselling. Because it will be all about you failing her and not trusting her. 

And eventually she'll just tell you about ****ing the other dudes and how much better it was than having sex with you just to see you crushed. 

Because that's the end game here. Your ego being depleted and shattered, and then she flounces off to find a new victim. 

Lawyer. Today. Get the hell away from this woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Ladies how do I approach this!!*

Could you edit your post to include paragraphs and spaces between the paragraphs? It is difficult to read and understand what is going on.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Ladies how do I approach this!!*

*Her loyalty, faith, and vows to you have been unconsciably and unflinchingly violated by her and then she resents you to take care of business? 

I think it's time that you implemented "the 180!" It's rather apparent that you have evolved into little more than her Plan B, all while she awaits a far better deal elsewhere!

You're being had!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Fitdad said:


> HELP!! WIFE ISSUES
> 
> Hi, my *wife and I have been married for 13yrs* now. The road has been rocky but we still maintaining. Last week we had an argument regarding something as simple as a flyer ...but her emotions were triggered as not being heard. The next day she told me she had a dream about her ex....as well as *receiving emails from two guys in which she has been envolved with on and off for the last 11yrs*. She said that *she would revert to them when times are bad *with us. *One of which she has taken trips with and I found pictures of them together even one that showed her laying beside him as he slept*... But it looked as if the pic was being taken without his knowledge ....*he had no shirt on and a didn't see a shirt on her either but the pic stopped at the edge of her collar bone. I'm thinking she was topless*. Anyhow, being that these two guys have been around so long... The next day after she told me I asked her to forward the emails to me so I can address the two and tell them to back off and whatever was in the past is in the past and that my wife don't appreciate them contacting her. At first she said ok, later that day I asked about the emails and *she said she was bothered that I wanted to contact them and that's would make myself look stupid by addressing them. Then she proceeded to say that why would she treat one of them---the one she took trips with bad when he was there for her.* I told her that her loyalty was with the other guys because any wife that is truly about her husband wouldn't resist his request to stand up for his family. *She proceed to make it about us and the marriage to get me off topic.* Still today she has not have me the emails and walks around as if everything is ok when she knows I'm bothered. *I'm started to think she's had sex with the one guy she's showing loyalty too and some interaction with the other as well.* She's denied doing anything with either of course *but why would these guys keep coming back*.... In this case one of the came back after the span of 5 yrs and the other about 2 or less since last time speaking or seeing. At least what I think....don't know if she's continued to talk to them....but she said she hasn't. Keep in mind she told me that they contacted her and that she thinks she's progressing by telling me. But *she won't let me talk to them*. Am I over reacting.... Do you think she's cheated .....why would she show loyalty to them and make me be the one suffer. We have three kids and both over 30. Someone please share your thoughts. Thx



Red bits need explanation - if this is not being unfaithful, what is? Married 13 yrs and in touch with them for 11! Travels with them, confides with them, sleeps topless with them! Are you kidding me ? (where's that bridge)

Blue bits - This is gas lighting, denying, blame shifting, lying, deflecting etc etc

Green bits - this is your gut yelling at you and it is rarely wrong!


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Ladies how do I approach this!!*

So she has been in contact with a couple of guys via email over the last 11 years, and took a trip with one of them and took a photo of her laying down with him with no tops on... while married to you.

Um, where were you while she's off taking photos with this other guy? Did you separate? Was it before you met her?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Ladies how do I approach this!!*

Dont you have any boundaries?

Lines that your wife knows crossing will blow up the relationship?


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Ladies how do I approach this!!*

Ask yourself if you have a marriage any more or if you ever had one.

Your wife of 13 years is using at least 2 other guys for emotional support, goes on trips with one of them and the photos strongly imply sexual contact. This is going on on and off for 11 years, about 85% of your marriage. She never told you this until recently and now threatens to "never" tell you anything again? Where were you when these trips happened and what did she tell you about these trips?

Do you have kids, does she work? Because it sounds more like she is fine with you providing the house and money and if something else is lacking she turns to someone else.

I think your wife is right, you should not contact these guys. You should tell her that she can contact them all she wants because you won't put up with this BS any longer.

P.S.
I saw your other thread where you basically posted the same text, you should only be having one thread for the same issue.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Is this for real?

How does a man allow his boundaries to become so...nonexistent? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

You are good enough for her to maintain her lifestyle and be a father and for the rest she uses other guys. That she told you is her testing your remaining boundaries, if you surrender and do nothing she basically has carte blanche to do what she wants and if you divorce, well she can do what she wants (depending on her money, alimony, child support etc). It's a power struggle. That's why she does not want you to contact these guys, she is afraid that you may have found your balls again. Find out who these guys are and if these guys have wifes/gfs and contact them and not the guys.

Her dumping every problem on the relationship gives her the excuse to act out like she does (oh we are in a bad place so I can now email X, I can meet Y etc).

Get rid of the "wife" of yours. Lawyer, papers and goodbye. Who wants to be married to someone that basically cheated for 11 of 13 years? She already said that she loves one of them and that telling you about it is part of her plan to move on. She wants you to be the one do break up so she can be the victim. Expose to your and her family what she has been doing all those years so you don't end up being the bad guy.

P.S.
STD testing, DNA the kids (although painful) etcpp.


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

breeze said:


> So she has been in contact with a couple of guys via email over the last 11 years, and took a trip with one of them and took a photo of her laying down with him with no tops on... while married to you.
> 
> Um, where were you while she's off taking photos with this other guy? Did you separate? Was it before you met her?


At home with the kids and no we weren't separated..she was suppose to be on a biz trip...everything unfolded when she left her phone laying around and he texted her which made me search here emails and that when I discovered everything


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

rzmpf said:


> Ask yourself if you have a marriage any more or if you ever had one.
> 
> Your wife of 13 years is using at least 2 other guys for emotional support, goes on trips with one of them and the photos strongly imply sexual contact. This is going on on and off for 11 years, about 85% of your marriage. She never told you this until recently and now threatens to "never" tell you anything again? Where were you when these trips happened and what did she tell you about these trips?
> 
> ...



Sorry new to this...I know this is women centric thread and didn't know if everyone sees the same thing or check all others...just need to vent about this issue cause I don't feel comfortable going to a counselor at the moment...I'm a public figure and this could easily hit the blogs


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Ladies how do I approach this!!*



Fitdad said:


> At home with the kids and no we weren't separated..she was suppose to be on a biz trip...everything unfolded when she left her phone laying around and he texted her which made me search here emails and that when I discovered everything


I was confused by your first post. This clarifies things.

Your wife is or was having an affair. She said she was away on business, but she was on a trip with her affair partner. And now she is angry with you because you are questioning her on it. Do you think it's okay that she's having sex with at least one other man? Is this something you are willing to put up with? If you don't understand that's what's going on, you are in denial.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Fitdad said:


> just need to vent about this issue cause I don't feel comfortable going to a counselor at the moment...I'm a public figure and this could easily hit the blogs


Her infidelity would hurt your reputation far more than going to a marriage counselor if it became public. Counseling should be 100% confidential but if your face is well known locally you might be seen going in. Still, widespread knowledge of your wife cheating on you looks a lot worse than going into a marriage therapist's office.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fitdad said:


> Sorry new to this...I know this is women centric thread and didn't know if everyone sees the same thing or check all others...just need to vent about this issue cause I don't feel comfortable going to a counselor at the moment...I'm a public figure and this could easily hit the blogs


I merged your two threads. The rule it one thread on a topic.

Just about everyone, male and female, reads and posts in every forum. 

Just a hint about using this forum. There is a blue menu bar right under the images in the site masthead. Click "New Posts" and you will be able to see all the new posts in every one of the sub forums in one listing. It's a great feature. :wink2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fitdad said:


> SoI know this is women centric thread and didn't know if everyone sees the same thing or check all others...


I'm not sure why you think your story is a women centric thread. It seems to me that there are two people in your story (besides the other men), you and your wife... one man and one woman. I'm wondering if that's part of your issue. Do you see your marriage problems as gender specific... caused by something 'woman centric'?



Fitdad said:


> just need to vent about this issue cause I don't feel comfortable going to a counselor at the moment...I'm a public figure and this could easily hit the blogs


Now this is just silly. If you are really a public figure, surely you are knowledgeable enough to know that a counselor cannot disclose anything that you say to them. For example they cannot post what you say about them on blogs. They could lose their license to practice.

And if you are concerned that someone sees you enter the counselor's office and puts that on a blog.. well we are all human. Everyone has problems in their lives. So you going to a counselor just shows that you are human just like everyone else.


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Go into your wife's purse and find your balls. Holy crap, she taught and trained you to be a doormat. You're not her Plan B, you're her Plan C! Plan A is Guy #1, Plan B is Guy #2, and you're third, chump!

Unremoseful, unrepentant, gaslighting cheaters like her are not worth fighting for. Divorce her ASAP, but I doubt you have the backbone to stand up to her. She wears the pants in that relationship. She's been having her cake and eating it, too.

May I ask what you ever saw in her in the beginning that made you decide to marry her?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fitdad said:


> It's not in my face...I have no proof... I just can't imagine taking a trip with a women I have feeling for know she has feelings as well and it not be any advancements... Something had to have went down when she lied about a trip and ended up meeting this guy for an overnighter


You have far more proof than needed.

Man up dude.

She has turned you into a wimpy cuckold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

When she starts sniveling about her imperfect life or her imperfect marriage, you gently guide her to the front door and tell her that if she can find anything perfect in her two fvcktards then she needs to hit the road. You're tired of being married to such an obviously imperfect example of a wife and you're going to start searching for your perfect woman.

Call her on her b.s. Start the 180. Stop having her with you on the picture taking events.


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Fitdad said:
> 
> 
> > SoI know this is women centric thread and didn't know if everyone sees the same thing or check all others...
> ...


Not at all ...just wanted to listen and learn from this from hearing a woman's point of view mostly... Because as a man I understand that with some of us egos start to take control rather than the fact that the issue could potentially be two party. As an update for all... I saw a pic of her lying beside the guy... He was sleep ... The pic was fuzzy and she is light so I couldn't really tell if she did or didn't have a top on... So I'm not saying she slept with him...she's not that type ....but I don't put anything past her if she loves someone.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Fitdad said:


> Not at all ...just wanted to listen and learn from this from hearing a woman's point of view mostly... Because as a man I understand that with some of us egos start to take control rather than the fact that the issue could potentially be two party. As an update for all... I saw a pic of her lying beside the guy... He was sleep ... The pic was fuzzy and she is light so I couldn't really tell if she did or didn't have a top on... So I'm not saying she slept with him...she's not that type ....but I don't put anything past her if she loves someone.


What on earth?!
She told you she was traveling for work. You found out that was a lie and she was actually on vacation with a man. People don't do such things if they aren't having sex. Your wife has had sex with one or both of the men that you have found out about. There's no doubt that she had sex with the man she went on vacation with, yet your main concern is whether or not she was topless in the photo she took. It doesn't matter. She took her top off for him in bed. She also took off her bottoms. Do you need a picture of them having sex to understand that!


----------



## Fitdad (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks folks...I guess I needed to vent on this forum and see the responses to wake up...after all the arguing and disappointment of her not siding with me in addressing the two dudes...I let it go and decided to treat her to a NBA playoff game...I thought the night went well...till this morning when she woke up and found a reason to pick a fight and used that as the platform to tell me otherwise. She told me everything that she felt I didn't do right on the date from not grabbing her hand at particular times and pretty much blamed me for her boredom and her having to turn to her phone cause of it... I think today was my breaking point and I told her I quit...see pic ...this is how she talks to me..her words is the grey boxes


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

Selfish. Like most cheaters and/or walk away wives.


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

CynthiaDe said:


> What on earth?!
> She told you she was traveling for work. You found out that was a lie and she was actually on vacation with a man. People don't do such things if they aren't having sex. Your wife has had sex with one or both of the men that you have found out about. There's no doubt that she had sex with the man she went on vacation with, yet your main concern is whether or not she was topless in the photo she took. It doesn't matter. She took her top off for him in bed. She also took off her bottoms. Do you need a picture of them having sex to understand that!


I know, right? Rarely do we see a clearer case to divorce a lying, cheating, disrespectful spouse, yet Fitdad has trouble seeing it.

OP didn't tell her he quit; he told her he needed a break.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Two questions. 

#1 what was she doing in bed with another man if she wasn't having sex with him?

#2 why don't you think that she gave up on you years ago? Because her text makes that clear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

She also misused "too". gtfo


----------



## jewels465 (Nov 20, 2014)

Herschel said:


> She also misused "too". gtfo




I am so sorry, but what is gtfo?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

jewels465 said:


> I am so sorry, but what is gtfo?


Get The F*** Out.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jewels465 (Nov 20, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Get The F*** Out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



ok I should have known that! Thanks!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Fitdad. Your thread made me feel like a real man, but seriously you're worried about your reputation? Who would you respect more? A man who is cuckcolded? Or a man who gives the boot to a lying cheating wife?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Fitdad, read this guys thread...this is what you sound like.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/308818-blew-up-today.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

